# Angebot Der Woche Castaic Real Bait 15 Cm



## Stollenwerk (25. April 2006)

*




**

AUSVERKAUFT !!!
ANGEBOT . NUR SOLANGE VORRAT REICHT
CASTAIC REAL BAIT 15 CM



Castaic Real Bait 15 Zentimeter


Köderlänge: 15 cm
Ködergewicht: 41 g

Verhalten: schwimmend
Tauchtiefe: ca. 3 m 

ORIGINAL CASTAIC MIT KLEBEVERBINDUNG

Achtung: Bei diesem Angebot handelt es sich um einen Restposten. Unser Bestand bei Angebotsstart beträgt 36 Stück. Lieferung nur solange Vorrat reicht.

Hier geht es zu diesem Angebot.
*


----------

